# The injections have started :)



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

30th December i started on daily injections of Buserilin, these are down regulators.

I am on the road to becoming an altruistic (anonymous) egg donor.

I answered an advert in a local paper; a couple who are unable to conceive were appealing for woman of child bearing age to help them. My best friend is undergoing IVF at the moment and she has really highlighted the difficulty some women have, hence why i thought i would answer the advert!

Anyhow, it has been a long road to actually starting the injections, I’ve had to have a whole battery of tests, i see it as a free MOT! Everything came back ok, apart from something called CMV (Cytomegalovirus) around 60-80% of the population carry this as they have become infected at some time, its a simple as getting a cold sore, so i will be matched up to a recipient(s) who also are positive for this virus.

Anyways, 5 days into my injections, no real side effects as yet, maybe a bit more tired than normal, and i have to inject myself into my belly - how cool is that! 

Next stage is that i will be scanned to see if everything is switching off, so that they can start giving me stimulation injections, these will make me produce loads of follicles and hopefully harvest lots of eggs, which i have to have taken under general anesthetic, which I’m a little anxious about as I’ve never had one before!

I know i will be helping 2 couples and i will be able to find out if they're successful and even if they are boys or girls! Not sure if i want to know that much, but would deffo like to know if its successful 

Anyways, time for my next injection, i just thought i would blog my experiences and each stage i go through.

Sarah


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

its nice to know that you felt you could do this, and top marks for documenting it too.


----------

